# Catfish Supreme!!



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

For those of you that find yourself with an abundance of catfish filets on your hands, you need to give this recipe a shot. It will serve about 5 adults. One of the best I've found!!

Catfish Supreme

Let us know what you think. I loved it!!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds good...but this is what I get when I click on the link.....

You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again.
You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
Log inUser Name:
Password:
Forgotten Your Password? Remember Me?

The administrator may have required you to register before you can view this page.

ha...haaaa...haaaaaa......

Dangit PR.,..your being tight with the eating parts of the forum.....also...when ya gonna bring some fillets this way??????????????


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

*Catfish Supreme* 
This is some of the best catfish I ever had. The wife and I ate it 2 nights in a row. Serve over rice, dirty rice or pasta. Bon Apetit!

*Catfish Supreme*​
2 lbs *Catfish* fillets

Cajun *Blackenening seasoning* (Paul Prudhomes)

Hellman's *mayo*

*Butter*

1 Cup Sliced fresh *Mushrooms*

½ Cup chopped *Parsley*

1 Cup sliced *Green Onions*

1 ½ pounds peeled and deveined medium *Shrimp*

2 cans *Cream of Shrimp* soup

*Cayenne pepper* and *Louisiana Hot Sauce* to taste

1. Season catfish well on both sides with blackened seasoning then spread a thin layer of mayo on both sides of each fillet. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour.

2. In a large skillet heat 2 Tbsp butter until it starts to sizzle. Sear the fish fillets on both sides (don't cook all the way through) and remove to a large baking dish.

3. In the same skillet add 2 more Tbsp butter and then add the mushrooms, parsley and green onions. When this cooks down some add the shrimp. When the shrimp start turning a little pink reduce the heat to low and add the 2 cans of shrimp soup (the shrimp will finish cooking in the oven). Season to taste with Cayenne pepper & Hot sauce. Stir well to combine and ladle this mixture over the fish fillets.

4. Bake at 375 degrees for 30 minutes.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> Sounds good...but this is what I get when I click on the link.....
> 
> You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...


Sumpin's screwed up with yer 'puter. It should werk fine. It's just a link to the recipe forum. Guess you'll have to go there manually Bandit.

I-10 and 90 have lanes going both directions now days. Why don't ya come catch sum wid us?


----------



## doc-atwood (Jun 29, 2004)

*Catfish Supreme*

Am always looking for new catfish recipes as fried in corn meal is great but gets a little old after a while. Tried Catfish Supreme. It is excellent. One of the best.........TJ


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Hello TJ...good to see ya posting!! Your pier looks really good with water under it!!

charlie


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I wonder if I could substitute with white bass since I have a lot of filet's?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

railman said:


> I wonder if I could substitute with white bass since I have a lot of filet's?


You can use any white meat fish Railman. White's would be just fine.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My Dad cooked this Wednesday night. Said it was one of the best seafood meals he's ever eaten.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe! I have quite the abundance of catfish filets in my freezer.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Your Welcome DMC, however, it was Haute Pursuit that provided the recipe. I just provided the link.


----------



## fisherking78 (Dec 18, 2005)

butter, shrimp, catfish, I will have to walk it off.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks TXPalerider was great we did it over some dirty rice and man, woo ,la la,um! um!,some good eats!!!


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds awsome,,, definately gonna give it a whirl saturday night...
Thanks for the tip...


----------



## rose (Jun 27, 2006)

Fixed this last week and served over white rice. OMG it was soooo goooood! Its nice to have catfish some other way but fried and grilled.


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

Cooked it the other night. IT WAS GREAT!!!!! Thanks. Me and the neighbors had to WALK it off!! LOL.
Thanks again.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

I finally tried it, too. Like the rest of you connoisseurs, I thought it was great! I passed some around to the neighbors and they all want to go catfishin' now. I didn't know I had so many friends!

The next time I make it I am going to take it to the next level and use half shrimp and half scallops in the sauce. C'est bon!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

McBuck said:


> .........The next time I make it I am going to take it to the next level and use half shrimp and half scallops in the sauce. C'est bon!


My, my, my. I hadn't thought of scallops. Had considered adding some crab, but, I'm think a few scallops would be good too.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Txpale, if you start with catfish, drip bacon, use scallops, shrimp, or drench in butter, then the it's time to wonder,...what are the po folks eatin tonight?


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

I say "Let'em eat cake"!


----------



## rose (Jun 27, 2006)

i made it again this week and i added crawfish tails to it. very good!


----------



## Slam (May 31, 2006)

This is some good stuff... Made it with some Tilapia we netted out of Fairfield this weekend. Added some crab to the sauce...crawfish and scallops also sound like a good addition..


Great receipe...


----------

